# Angels bucklings



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

These boys are all 3 so different and all so cute. She did good with all of them but the smallest one was kinda weak and being I had pulled one of Lava's girls (she was real weak) I went ahead and pulled the weak kid of Angel. 

The first boy is the black with white splashes buck

The second one is such a beautiful color kinda like a silver.

The last picture is of the bottle baby.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

aaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww.............. How cute!!! I LOVE that second one!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Beeee-utiful! Congrats on the new babies!

:leap: :stars: :dance: :dance: :stars: :leap:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

All three are just adorable.  Congrats on your growing baby population!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

what beautiful babies!!

Brandi, you mean you fell in love with one that is not a buckskin???

Watch out Teresa, that bottle baby might come home with Brandi!! LOL!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwww Congratulations!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations! :stars:

Awww, so adorable! It's no wonder we never get tired of baby pics-no way to resist!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats! I have to say though that I like the last one, he's beautiful!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on such sweet lil' boys! So handsomely colored too. :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so adorable......  congrats..... :leap:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

I love the color of the second boy! wow they are all cute tho! :leap:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Congrats on such good looking boys. :clap: I also really like that last buck, what a cutie.


----------



## critterhavenfarm (Feb 19, 2009)

They are so cute Teresa!!!! That last little one is so long legged!! He'll be running around besting the rest of them one of these days! And those markings I just love...like a mini togg almost!

Congrats!!:leap: 
Susan


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

They are so adorable! :thumb:


----------

